# Left Hand ATV throttle design



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Years ago my wife had a large cut on her right thumb so I needed to come up with a left hand throttle on her Honda Recon. Factory configured or aftermarket parts ran over $150 at the time and major mechanical work was involved.
I came up with this simple design and have used it on several other machines over the years...now I guess it's time to share.
The two piece bar clamps work easier than the single loop type, you don't have to remove the LH rubber hand grip to slide it on. Take the calipers apart and use only the single cantilever section. It bolts perpendicular to the underside of the RH thumb lever with a round head carriage bolt. Test and retest so the spring action on the RH side returns the LH properly and no hangups occur.

The machines are snowed in at a shed over at another property, I'll get some pics at a later time if anyone's interested.










.


----------



## bone (Sep 17, 2010)

good fabrication work...keep mama ridin and happy 

i never went that far for my buddy,who was missing his thumb just flipped it so he could use his index finger and on his other quad swapped the whole shebang to the left handlebar 

another buddy of mine has a prosthetic left leg, i made a suicide shifter for his big red so he could shift with is left hand


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

bone said:


> good fabrication work...keep mama ridin and happy
> 
> i never went that far for my buddy,who was missing his thumb just flipped it so he could use his index finger and on his other quad swapped the whole shebang to the left handlebar
> 
> another buddy of mine has a prosthetic left leg, i made a suicide shifter for his big red so he could shift with is left hand


Thanks, This one lets you use either hand.
Yup on the hand shifter, got those now on both machines.
Old feet finding it hard to lift the lever after a few hours.
"Moose" mfg makes a clamp on hand lever for about $20-$25, works nice.


----------

